# Best place to live in Dusseldorf



## geandc

Hi All, I'm considering accepting a position next year in Cologne next year. From my research, Dusseldorf is a more cosmopolitan city so I'm leaning towards here. What's the best neighborhood for a couple with an 11 year old daughter and a budget of 2500 Euro? We're big city people so we like being in an area that has lots of activities. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Barbarosch

*Living in Cologne/Dusseldorf*

Actually, Cologne is a cosmopolitan place with a vibrant cultural life! But people there are said to be more the easy-going, humorous kind whereas the people of Dusseldorf are said to be arrogant. As your budget will be limited to an average German income, you should save the money for commuting between both places (public transport is not cheap!) and spend the time you save with your daughter! It is difficult to find a good flat in both town centres. Rents are high in both cities, especially for furnished flats. In Germany it is a custom to leave your flat completely empty, unfurnished, when you move out. Sometimes you even have to take off the wallpapers and the wall-to-wall carpets. That is completely different in other countries so you might not know it. If I were in your place I would tend to live in Bonn, our former capital - a small place with lots of fantastic museums and full of history (Beethoven etc.), surrounded by rolling hills. From there you can take a tram or commuter train to Cologne but the distance is shorter and the costs lower! As Bonn has an old University there might be more furnished flats than elsewhere. immobilienscout24 is Germany's biggest platform if you're looking for somewhere to stay. Give in Köln (German name for Cologne) and the radius you're willing to accept. Choose "Wohnen auf Zeit". And furnished, which is "möbliert". You will be shocked about the prices.A modern 2-room apartment costs over 1000 Euro per month. 
All the best,
Barbara


----------



## geandc

I'm sure Cologne is a fine city, and I'm definitely open to living there. I've never been to Germany so I'm basing my initial thoughts on research surveys such as "CNN" and "Mercer" which has Dusseldorf as the 5th best city in the world for Quality of Life and Cologne is outside the top 20. Granted, I'm sure these are a bit subjective. Cologne seems to be an older, more historical city and Dusseldorf being more modern. As far as people being more arrogant, I'll have to wait and see. I've been to both NYC and Paris, and people there have reputations for being snobby and arrogant but I never got that feeling. Fortunately, if I do take this assignment I will have the opportunity to make an initial housing search before deciding where to move. Also, I will only need to be in the office in Cologne 4-5 days a month so family time, and commuting problems are not a factor. The 2500e is what I'm hoping to spend on housing, and I will having other allowances (travel/tuition) to assist me. Thanks so much for the info. I'm still about a year away from making the move so please keep the info coming


----------



## Tellus

geandc said:


> I Also, I will only need to be in the office in Cologne 4-5 days a month so family time, and commuting problems are not a factor. The 2500e is what I'm hoping to spend on housing, and I will having other allowances (travel/tuition) to assist me.


wonder why you look for accomodation in D-Dorf and not in a more attractive city....
If I were in your situation I would look for Berlin, Hamburg even Frankfurt/M. but not D-dorf.
I know D-dorf - it 's good for a party, good for making money but not to live in, It 's simply boring.

Don' t know if you like it if people for half a year are often drunken?? Carnival from November to..??
Had a boss who went from Berlin to Cologne , first job he did was kicking off all Rhinelander...
btw. you will not be happy if you live in D-dorf and work in Cologne: there 's a deep rivalry between citizens.

Few days working in Köln, but stay in a hotel this time. Use your familytime i.e. in Berlin - it 's a melting pot, culture, high quality of living - 
your daughter will be thankful, even Hamburg - people are open minded, with northern coolness, international flair, water acivities, culture in great profusion..
All cities are well commuted, so why live in D-dorf??


----------



## Nononymous

I think a lot of your planning will (or should) be centered around school and language. Will your daughter need an English school? If so, do you have money for private international school? And so on. I take the point that if you only need to be in Köln 4-5 days per month you can live pretty much anywhere. I've not spent a huge amount of time in Köln but it seems reasonable enough, not necessarily something to avoid if you don't have any other ideas about where to live in Germany.


----------



## ALKB

geandc said:


> I'm sure Cologne is a fine city, and I'm definitely open to living there. I've never been to Germany so I'm basing my initial thoughts on research surveys such as "CNN" and "Mercer" which has Dusseldorf as the 5th best city in the world for Quality of Life and Cologne is outside the top 20. Granted, I'm sure these are a bit subjective. Cologne seems to be an older, more historical city and Dusseldorf being more modern. As far as people being more arrogant, I'll have to wait and see. I've been to both NYC and Paris, and people there have reputations for being snobby and arrogant but I never got that feeling. Fortunately, if I do take this assignment I will have the opportunity to make an initial housing search before deciding where to move. Also, I will only need to be in the office in Cologne 4-5 days a month so family time, and commuting problems are not a factor. The 2500e is what I'm hoping to spend on housing, and I will having other allowances (travel/tuition) to assist me. Thanks so much for the info. I'm still about a year away from making the move so please keep the info coming




5th best in the world?? 

The mind boggles.

Is that one of those studies that come up with Bangladesh as happiest country in the world?

To be honest, Düsseldorf would be very, very low on my list of desirable places to live in Germany. If it would make the list at all. But then I doubt that Köln would fare much better. I don't think I would be able to cope with the culture shock of the Rhineland carnival. 

Not that I would do much better with southern Fastnacht. 

I can see that these things might be more interesting and enjoyable with an expat's perspective, though.

Look for Karneval Köln and Fastnacht on youtube and think about whether you can live with this on your doorstep for a few months every year


----------



## Nononymous

The larger question of where to live might also come down to social integration of the entire family, and language skills, and duration of stay. Plopping down into a small city somewhere with minimal German and no work outside the home save for a few days in Köln will perhaps be a recipe for isolation - you'd be better off somewhere larger and more international, with more of an English-speaking expat community. Berlin with one week a month in Köln would make a fair bit of sense, and there are also a few publicly-funded bilingual school options if private isn't an option. There may also be good concentrations of expats in the west, but I don't know that part of the country as well.


----------



## Nash000

geandc said:


> Hi All, I'm considering accepting a position next year in Cologne next year. From my research, Dusseldorf is a more cosmopolitan city so I'm leaning towards here. What's the best neighborhood for a couple with an 11 year old daughter and a budget of 2500 Euro? We're big city people so we like being in an area that has lots of activities. Thanks in advance.


Hi,

I've lived in both cologne and duesseldorf (and also did the commute from ddorf to cologne for some time). I would definitely not say that ddorf is significantly better to live in. It's a little more posh, but also significantly smaller (600k versus cologne 1mn). They are both pretty cosmopolitan (for germany), with ddorf having a large japanese community. 

2500 € housing budget will get you something nice in both cities. Check out marienburg or belgisches viertel in cologne or oberkassel and friedrichstadt in ddorf. Of course that depends on where you work exactly and if you prefer a little greenery or central city.

Not sure where all the hate for karneval comes from, if you dislike it, stay away. It's just one week (and yes, I know that the session starts in november).

The rivalry between ddorf and koeln is friendly and tongue in cheek. You are exempt as an "immi" anyway. ;-)

If you have any further questions, feel free to ask. I live in dubai now but should still be able to give support.


----------



## geandc

Many thanks for the responses. If I had my choice I'd definitely choose Munich, but I've decided not to make my life too crazy and live fairly close, so somewhere between Bonn, Cologne, and Dusseldorf. Nonymous, you are correct about plopping down in a small city. One of my concerns is my wife will be at home, so she needs to be busy and have activities available. I know from other assignments that being stuck at home without much to do can drive her crazy, and as the saying goes "if mama is not happy, then nobody is happy". I was leaning towards Dusseldorf because it seemed there were more activities, more modern, and more events, although I could be wrong. The oberkassel seems like a good fit. Any info on International schools and cost? I can't seem to find any tuition info on their websites, usually not a good sign$$$. One blog mentioned around 15000e for one of the schools, which is about 10000e above my allowance. Also, which city has a bigger expat community? Cheers!


----------



## Nononymous

You probably need to write to the schools directly. About 10000e is probably normal for private.

I can't speak to the expat communities in that part of Germany, I'm afraid.


----------



## rennfam

Where did you decide to live? We will be in the same position as of January 2016, and would be interested to hear how your experience has been and where you chose to live. And, of course, if you feel like you made the right choice and your family is happy?


----------

